# realtek alc883 (intel hd audio codec) broken in 2.6.30.1

## phalaxy

really crappy bug,

after the arrival of the 2.6.30 kernel headers i decided as always to upgrade from 2.6.29.4 to the 2.6.30.1 kernel, but ...

after the usual upgrade steps and the reboot i got this from the alsasound init script at boot:

* Restoring Mixer Levels...

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC883" "HDA:10ec0883,10438284,00100002 HDA:15433155,15433c55,00100700" "0x1043" "0x8284"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: missing closing brace for format

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: error parsing CTL attribute

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: invalid rule

* Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                               [ ok ]

as you can imagine my realtek alc883 hd audio chip in my asus c90s laptop stopped working. the programms like audacious and gnome-mplayer still playing stuff but without audio.

no channels are muted and all are at 100 percent so there is no stupid "user mixer misconfiguration" problem.

----------

## audiodef

Did you check for an alsa-utils upgrade and re-run alsaconf? And you're setting your alsa stuff as modules for alsaconf to handle, right?

----------

